# I need another club



## Arrow3 (May 16, 2005)

Im looking to join another club in addition to my Taliaferro County lease...Im looking for a club with a good turkey population with little to no turkey hunting pressue....Im not all that intrested in deer hunting that much...I will hunt some but it will be very little and most of the will be bowhunting...Looking in Oglethorpe, Wilkes, Elbert, Taliaferro, Clarke, Oconee, Madison, or Greene counties....

Please PM me if you have an opening or know where one is....Thanks

Brandon


----------



## Arrow3 (May 17, 2005)

*ttt*

bump


----------



## Jody Hawk (May 17, 2005)

What about Morgan County? That ain't on your list.


----------



## HT2 (May 17, 2005)

*Brandon.........*

Hancock ain't all that fer either.........


----------



## Arrow3 (May 17, 2005)

Ok...add both of those....Im planning on moving back to Oglethorpe County this summer and I want something close...Its hard to work all night then have to drive and hour to hunt and then a hour back, then try to sleep a little for work....Im open to suggestions though..


----------



## Arrow3 (May 18, 2005)

I want to add that I need to stay under $500....Im already in one lease and thats about all I can manage on another one....Thanks


----------



## Arrow3 (May 19, 2005)

Come on guys...I know some of you need someone to help pay the lease that is mainly interested in turkeys....I promise I wont hurt your deer population...


----------



## Arrow3 (May 23, 2005)

ttt


----------



## klsmelser (May 27, 2005)

I have a camp in Laurens county with a Turkey membership option.  918 acres loaded with turkeys, deer and some hogs.

you can visit http://www.sportsmenoutdoors.com/Buck-Eye.html for more info.


----------



## Junebug (May 27, 2005)

klsmelser, 
I enjoyed perusing your website...Looks like a great setup.


----------



## redneck (May 28, 2005)

Just visited this website.... I must agree this is a great setup.


----------

